# Looking for a good substrate choice....



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

I've been maintaining a planted tank for about ten years. I'm overhauling a 58-gallon tank for another one and I want to chose a good substrate that won't easily cloud the tank. I've been using Flora Max and I'm fairly satisfied with that. But, I was thinking of trying something else. The Amano looks awfully labor intensive so I haven't decided to commit to that...yet.

Is there something out there that's good, reliable and highly recommended? 

Also, is there a way of coming to the amount of whatever substrate it is that I finally decide on, for a 58-gallon tank? THANKS


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I personally use eco complete. It's quite nutrient-rich and the black color gives a nice contrast.
Linky


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

I like Flourite with a little topsoil under it


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

the amount of bags depends on the substrate you buy. For example, if your using Aquasoil, 3 bags would be more than enough, you might even get away with 2. For flourite or Eco, I would plan on 4-5 bags. My recomendation is to get the Aquasoil. It may be a bit challenging at the start but its easy to get a hold of it and the plants love it!


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

I love ADA aquasoil. It is a little pricey, but it will supposedly last a long time. Plus it is not nearly as hard as some of the other substrates. I have used flourite in the past, and it is very hard to push plants into. the aquasoil is very easy to push plants in, but its shape will keep the plants from floating. The glosso in this tank grows extremely fast and very green.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

the aquasoil is great, but the Eco-Complete is easy, they are both good at what they do with the ADA probably better, that being said, the Eco might be easier to aquire, depending where you are, you may be able to get it at your LFS.
Of course select LFS sell the ADA as well.
Here in Phoenix, the LFS prices are sky high, way up there, it is cheaper per bag even if you pay shipping on each bag to buy online,
But last month when I was in Huntington Beach, I went to 2 LFS's and they sold for around $22 per bag, so go figure.
I doubt you will find any LFS that carry ADA that will sell it for less then $35 per bag would be my guess.

So way this, 
ADA
Last long, premium excelent, harder to set up, possibly harder to buy, = excellent tank and growth

against
ECO-complete
Easy to buy, easy to set up, last long, excelent = great tank and growth

Take your pick.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Go with ADA Aquasoil! Simply excellent. I keep promoting it on these forums because it really is AWESOME. I love it. Like others have said, you may end up paying less going with Aquasoil than Flourite/Eco/etc.

Don't try to buy ADA at LFS, you will pay a heavy premium. Buy it here: Aqua Design Amano USA/ADGshop.com- now available in the U.S.A, prouldy offered by Aquarium Design Group. The finest planted aquarium products. great prices, great shipping rates! You will love Aquasoil, it really is truely meant for planted aquariums. Also get some ADA Decorative Sand to go with the Aquasoil, really makes it look cool. Once you go Aquasoil you will realize why others recommend it so much, and you won't want to use any other substrate afterwards.

I hate sounding like I am a spokesman for ADG and ADA but when people ask about substrates and Aquasoil I must tell them how great the stuff is and where to get it for a great price.

-Ryan


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've switched all my tanks over to pool filter sand, either mixed with gravel, Laterite underneath or alone. For one it is very cheap (50lbs for $8.00), easy to plant in, holds down the plants well, will not change water parameters and clouds the water very little (24 hours tops).

Here is a Substrate Calculator


----------

